# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey Class 7 patient after 1st case, planning second, fine hair

## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow lives out of state.  He came by last week to plan his second case.  Now he is a challenge!   First off, he had LOTS of scalp to cover.  Second, he has limited donor hair.  Third, his donor hair is FINE...meaning like skinny trees (see any of my numerous planting videos on youtube) it takes more skinny trees or skinny hairs to cover an inch of real estate than if its thick bushy trees  or hair.



This short video shows how I approach this problem and views of him preop, a short video at 6 months, and then now at 23 months.  We'll do his second case in a few months and I'll update this.  Although he's busy, and out of our area, hopefully he'll log on and add his 2 cents.



Really, on guys with this problem, EXACTLY half of my potential patients say that if we can't cover everything, they want nothing.  AND half say framing the face and having a bald crown is a great option.  Those of you who've seen me in person, with class 5-7 hairloss, know that I START the discussion with that sentence.   Sprinkling a little all over is usually a waste of time, money and hair.



The video is:       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MwAML2LMSY
Dr. Lindsey

----------


## DDoback

I live in Florida and recently visited Dr Lindsey in Northern VA to take a look at the results of my hair restoration after almost two years.  The change and results are remarkable I feel.  Planning a second procedure for more grafts this Spring.  Trust Dr Lindsey and staff completely.  Again, very happy and looking forward to more work and more outstanding results.  Thanks DR L!

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks for popping online.  See you in the spring!

Dr. L

----------

